# Constantly looking in the mirror.



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok this is a bit embarrassing but here it goes. I've always had a problem with looking at myself in the mirrors a little too much. I'm not sure whats wrong with me but I've been this way ever since I developed sa which was halfway throughout hs. I'm not sure if this is like an ocd type of thing or poor self image issues I'm just having but I can't help it. Looking in the mirror has become like a reflex. I walk into a bathroom, I look in the mirror, I leave the bathroom and I look in the mirror. I'm constantly going to the restrooms at my school just to look at myself in the mirror even if I don't use the restroom.I'm probably the only guy at my school that does this. Anytime I walk part a reflective surface I can't help but to look at myself in it. I'm always looking at myself. I'm not ugly or anything so why do I keep doing it? On average I probably check myself out 20+ times per day. Its ridiculous. I sometimes ask myself if girls look into the mirrors that often. I'm sure its an insecurity type of thing and I'm probably coming off as a narcissist but I'm not one. Anyone else check themselves out constantly?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah. Any reflective surface... it's a habit; kind of like I'm checking if I'm the person I want to be yet. Nope. :/


----------



## deathproof (Apr 15, 2013)

........................


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Hm its probably an OCD. Personally i can tell you that i treat Pictures as if they were garlic and i was Dracula... I cant stand the idea of watching my self in a mirror or taking a picture without the appropriate lighting because it does change how you look.

I find that i look great at my best when under the typical lighting we will find in our daily lives, but i really look bad i think in lighting like the ones used in public restrooms, malls, and shopping center, probably because the light is above me and not to the side or infront even.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I do that too... I almost never feel confident with how I look, so I'm always checking to see what's wrong with me, even when nothing is wrong at all. I'm surprised I still haven't ran into someone while I'm constantly looking at myself in all the shop windows.



The Quicktion said:


> I find that i look great at my best when under the typical lighting we will find in our daily lives, but i really look bad i think in lighting like the ones used in public restrooms, malls, and shopping center, probably because the light is above me and not to the side or infront even.


I tried some clothes on at the mall today and the lighting in the fitting room was the worst! It's like it turned me into this disgusting ghoulish creature. I thought I looked okay before I went out, but that made me leave the mall and head home immediately. :blank


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to be this way. I would look in any reflective material... windows, mirrors, even pots and pans. I think it is of course a symptom of SA... for me, my ability to control how I appear helps me deal with anxiety. I can't control my anxiety, but I can control what I wear and how I look. Now, whenever I pass a window, I force myself to not look at it. I convince myself it doesn't matter. It takes time.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

swampchild said:


> Now, whenever I pass a window, I force myself to not look at it. I convince myself it doesn't matter. It takes time.


Me too. It took time to do this, but I'm now able to avoid it.

I used to be heavily self conscious and would stare at myself in the windows of stores, cars, anything reflective just to make sure my hair didn't look bad. Now I realize how silly it was.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I have this problem too..Sometimes i even force myself not to cause at days it just gets ridiculous. I can spent 20 mins looking at myself in the mirror before even taking a shower. I look at my flaws and just critique myself to death. Same as you OP, I developed this type of "reflex".


----------



## solopain (Jun 20, 2014)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I have this problem too..Sometimes i even force myself not to cause at days it just gets ridiculous. I can spent 20 mins looking at myself in the mirror before even taking a shower. I look at my flaws and just critique myself to death. Same as you OP, I developed this type of "reflex".


Im 26 and been doing this since high school. I'll bring up all the negative things about myselfbecause I hate my life and I was born with a deformed hand so I've always criticised myself. Sometimes I'll even have long conversations with myself.


----------



## valcom72 (Nov 3, 2014)

*my problem*

I have the same issue except fot me....its my eyes. I always have to look at them and wacth them. its probably some anxiety or mental issue


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is it possible it might be some form of body dysmorphia? Are you looking for certain flaws and wanting to make sure you look ok, or is it just a habit? 

I tend to always check if look all right in any reflective surface I find, if I see my hair is out of place or make up smudged even slightly it makes me feel paranoid and I have to get home.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I started doing this when i was around 16 and still do it. Well except when i get a bad haircut like today, because looking at my self just makes me depressed when my hair is all spiky and short. So i try very hard avoiding my reflection.

Now i have started using two mirrors to see my self better. I hate it doing it but i just have to. I just look at my self a lot. I usually dont feel good or bad about it, i just look at myself.


----------

